

Show HN: AppSMS – make apps for people without smartphones - samirmenon
http://www.appsms.co/

======
richardbrevig
I'm not sure how large the background file is but it took a few seconds to
load. That may be a visual effect you're going after but I'd think you could
compress the image a bit more. Just a heads up.

~~~
samirmenon
Thanks. Sometimes I miss that kind of stuff because the image is cached on my
compu. I'll fix that in the next release.

------
dmarlow
I recently shared this. Looks like we're quite similar, but still a little
different :)

[http://www.smscmd.net/](http://www.smscmd.net/)

------
lambtron
This is a neat idea. Why would i use this vs. Twilio? Just curious.

~~~
samirmenon
Thanks.

To use something like Twilio, you'd have to pay. It's not immediately
apparent, but this operates entirely for free, using the 'email to SMS' bridge
that all major carriers already have. At some point I'll open-source it, but
essentially, it just replies to emails using SMTP.

